# Touch: Chapter 7 (part 1)



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

The rest of the week went very smoothly. Nadia and Gavrilov were getting along better each day, and she began to be able to anticipate what he wanted from her quite well. Whole pages could be copied to exact specifications in a matter of minutes, and soon the 1st mvmt. was completed.

During the day, Nadia continued with her musical studies, going in the morning to practice piano. The seller began showing an admiration for her playing.

"You seem to be able to get on with your skills pretty well," he said one day.

"Thank you, I've been under pressure recently to improve, and I do well under pressure."

"I know this sounds odd for me too say, but... I wouldn't mind you coming later, if that's more convenient for you."

"Oh! Wouldn't your customers notice me then?"

"Yes, but that would be good. Because you play very nicely."

Nadia was very encouraged by this compliment. He agreed she would come around noon each day to play some simple solos, and immediately she attracted attention from the streets. Small crowds gathered by the door, to the point Nadia started getting nervous if she sounded good enough.

"Play a waltz!" someone called out to her one day. Others joined in the request.

"But I don't know any waltzes," she replied to them, a little anxiously.

"I can teach you one," a man stepped forward, with a short bow. "Here is a simple one by Chopin, the waltz in A minor."

Nadia stood up and let the man come aside to play it. She listened attentively as he played it from memory. The audience clapped, and so did Nadia, for it pleased her very much.

"I definitely want to learn that!" she told him. "Do you know where I could get music?"

"Sure! Come with me actually, I'm about to go to where you can find it, and for free too."

"Oh?"

"Yes, the Conservatory."

Nadia's eyes went wide. "You are a professional musician?"

"More than that, I'm a composer in residence. Maxim Voronin," he smiled warmly and bowed.

"Oh! I would be delighted to come with you there!"

"Come with me then."

They walked down the street a few blocks until they got to the gigantic building. Voronin proved to be an outstanding character in Nadia's eyes. He was exuding kindness and gentleness with her, speaking highly of her current endeavors with music and encouraging her to go farther.

"What started you doing this?" he asked.

"I'm trying to improve my skills because I have..."

Again Nadia's conscience was struck.

"Yes?"

"I... I have taken a position elsewhere that requires me to have some musical knowledge. I'm a copyist in... a music publishing firm," she added apprehensively. She didn't want to lie, but in order to cover herself she found that enough.

"How interesting! I bet that's difficult."

"Yes it is. But exciting."

Upon reaching the building, Voronin escorted Nadia to the music library of the school, which was filled with scores of music.

"You can find pretty much anything here, not just Chopin. Liszt, Brahms, Schumann, you name it. Even some young compositions, perhaps some of my own," he smiled.

"That would be wonderful. I wish I could compose, it's such an amazing art."

"It is... say, you don't have to go to that piano store all the time to practice. There are practice rooms here that you can play in."

"Don't I need to be a student?"

"Well, you need permission, and that's usually only given to students. But I can do something about that."

Nadia's eyes shined. "Will you help me get permission?"

"Of course! We can do it today, and get you a key."

"Oh thank you!" Nadia didn't know how to express her gratitude, and simply gave a curtsy.

Voronin laughed. "Don't mention it. I am happy to help you."

So that very afternoon, Nadia got the key for a room, and from then on practiced there. She was sad that she had left the other place, so she gave a letter to the seller expressing what had happened, as well as her gratitude for his service for the time being.


----------

